# JacPac CO2 Compressor - Very Good



## craftsman on the lake

The question is.. a real world estimate of how many nails on a charge? And, is it rechargable using a plug in compressor? Now, if it would do a days work and recharge at home that would be a cool thing.


----------



## Karson

I'm guessing that the pressure is a couple of thousands pds. So I don't guess you can fill up at home.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

Yes, I just looked it up. It's compressed with liquid CO2 so that negates our home compressors. Other people on other sites seem to like it just like you do. And for large nails they get something under a hundred hits. For smaller it goes up considerably.. 100-300. Not a bad idea. Thanks for the review/post. I'd never heard of this and it might come in handy some day.


----------



## Karson

Did a little research.

At about 40 degrees Fahrenheit, CO2 has a vapor pressure of 600 psi. At 72 degrees F, it's up to about 860. At about 80 degrees F, the CO2 vapor pressure rises to about 970 psi.

Thats if there is liquid in the tank. The difference in pressure is where the liquid CO2 starts to boil given it's tempature.

I guess you could also use a CO2 fire extinguisher if you could get a regulator and hose hook up.


----------



## croessler

Yes, but would the fire extinguisher be as easy to carry around?


----------



## Karson

Probably not. but it would have a larger supply of gas.

Thats the trade offs I guess.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

My PC nail guns say never to use with bottled gasses…


----------



## araldite

I've been using one of those for over a year. I've never gotten 200 - 300 shots even with small brads. Maybe mine has a small leak. Anyway, the first thing you should get is a spare tank because there's no way of telling when it's going to run out. Also get some extra o rings because one of mine started leaking and the tank was useless until replaced. The guy at the paint gun store gave me a dozen for free. Even with two tanks it won't last all day. I use it only for small quick jobs needing only a few to a few dozen shots. To its credit, it will sink 15 gauge 2 1/2" finishing nails right up until the tank drops below 80psi. The quick setup and light weight are the main advantages. Anything requiring several hours of use and I bring out the compressor.


----------



## doyoulikegumwood

this thing looks great being a paint baller tho i have to be troubled with co2 being used i stoped useing it on my my markers (paint ball guns) years ago due to the fact that with prolonged use it eats up the insides of the guns my suggestion or what i would do if i were going to use this product would be to get a high pressure compressed air tank for it you get it filled at the same place and they hold up to 5000 psi

http://www.pntball.com/Items/80525406?&caSKU=80525406&caTitle=PMI%2072ci%203000%20PSI%20Nitro%20Compressed%20Air%20Paintball%20Tank


----------



## redbajabug

Has anyone tried this with a framing gun?? I (used) to do a lot of real fast pickup framing were most of the time was spent rolling out power and air hose for a compressor, and was thinking about picking up one of these. If i could get 25 16ds drove it would be worth it to me.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

Red: After researching this from an interest generated by this thread, I found online that an actual user said 200-300 nails for finish and under a hundred for a framing nailer, which is what I think you're talking about here right? The CO2 is liquid charged so it goes a longer way than our regular air compressors.


----------



## WoodWrangler

I have one of these too and really like it. Works great, I get a lot of nails out of each tank and if you want you can upgrade tanks. So far, this is an A- in my book.


----------



## Dusty56

I just saw one of these units being used on the PBS show ,This Old House Hour. They really liked it : )


----------

